# Hard drive never shuts off



## AlC (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a VIP211k with an 1TB Western Digital external hard drive attached to it. I've noticed that even when the receiver is turned off the hard drive is still active. Since drive generates a decent amount of heat, this is probably not a good thing.

Is this normal behavior?

Is there anyway to get it to shut down when the receiver is turned off?

Thanks,
Al


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

No. It's buffering all the time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's not buffering all the time. The receiver does not buffer in standby UNLESS something is being recorded via a timer.

But the hard drive doesn't spin down, by design... in part because it would need to be ready to go for any timer you might have set for during the standby-time.

I realize you're talking about an external drive rather than a Dish receiver that has an internal one for DVR features... but the principle is pretty much the same.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Pretty common misunderstanding from all posts here.

211/411 use not external disk for storage, buffering, but Linux SYSTEM disk what is use it for swap, logs, pipes, temps, etc.
It have to support all funcions of internal disk inside of 622/722/612/922/etc

Now imagine if your PC system disk will spin down all the time and RAM size is 128 MB...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The ViP211(K) and 411 most certainly do use the EHD for storage and only storage. The EHD does not convert the receiver into a full-fledged DVR with nine days of guide and all the trimmings.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> *The ViP211(K) and 411 most certainly do use the EHD for storage and only storage. The EHD does not convert the receiver into a full-fledged DVR with nine days of guide and all the trimmings.*


Pretty unbaked opinion. Wrong as already explained.
Wouldn't be hard to find posts here and there with partition info of the 211/411 DVR and do not post incorrect the 'certainly'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Pretty unbaked opinion. Wrong as already explained.
> Wouldn't be hard to find posts here and there with partition info of the 211/411 DVR and do not post incorrect the 'certainly'.


Ok, so if the 211/411 do not use the external hard drive for recording, then what would be the point of connecting one?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, let me make easy for every one - the 211/411 disk is serving TWO major tasks: system needs [swap, logs,temp,etc] and user needs [recordings].
I didn't explicitly stated obviously wrong "_if the 211/411 do not use the external hard drive for recording_". Please quote me in that or remove it from my mouth. 
While harsh's post made two incorrect statements about exclusivity of purpose of the 211's EHD. Is that what you support, Stewart ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sure the OP is confused now, as I am... when someone posts that the other posts are wrong, then follows that with posts that seem to contradict himself.

I'm now confused as to exactly what P Smith is saying and what he isn't saying.

That said... the point of my earlier post to the OP, was that in order for the external drive to be ready for use when needed it kind of has to be spinning all the time since otherwise it would be required for the receiver to spin-down and then spin-up the drive prior to use... and that introduces other possible problems and ways to fail.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In my return I would give short answers to OP questions now (to avoid confusions):

_Is this normal behavior?_
*Yes*.

_Is there anyway to get it to shut down when the receiver is turned off?_
*No*.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> In my return I would give short answers to OP questions now (to avoid confusions):
> 
> _Is this normal behavior?_
> *Yes*.
> ...


Correct on both.

You of course can unplug it, but when it comes time to turn everything back on you're going to wish that you had not unplugged it.

Also it has been my experience with all hard drives that they seem to last a lot longer when you leave them on and spinning. Check any commercial/industrial system, i.e., a voice mail system that runs reliably for years and years. These systems accumulate well over 100,000 hours on otherwise fairly conventional drives drive before there's ever a failure.

Of course if the cat or your 2-year old knocks it off the table then it may not survive.
.


----------

